# New Troy-Bilt Flex



## bwdbrn1

I ran across this online today while looking for some information about my string trimmer. Hadn't seen or heard of it before, but I know other companies have tried the concept before. I wonder how well it will go over. I have to say, I kind of like the idea of only one engine to take care of.

Troy-Bilt FLEX


----------



## Zavie

Hmmm, very flexible. No need to worry about off-season engine storage!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

That's what I thought was so cool about my '69 Ariens was the Trac Team attachments for snow, lawn, tiller, vac ...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

They need to up the options. The base unit is a 208cc and the blower is a 26". Hopefully if they get some sales they will have bigger engines and blowers that interchange.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

NO WAY would I have that. looks like a disaster waiting to take place.


----------



## bwdbrn1

It'll be interesting to see the long term results. I'll be curious to see how that folding handle holds up to use lifting the front of what ever implement is attached up off the ground.

Here's a couple of early reviews.

Troy-Bilt Flex Preview - CNET

From what they say, there's more attachments to come.

Quick Connect Outdoor Gear | Troy-Bilt FLEX - Consumer Reports News

Here is sounds like there is only one speed, and the snow blower chute direction gets changed sort of like the one on my Toro Powerlite does.

Still, only one engine to fuss over still sounds like a good idea to me. If it's a success, maybe they will come out with a version with a bigger engine and wider snowblower and mower attachments.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Handles and controls look different on the Lowe's site from the ones in the early consumer reviews. Lowe's says it has variable speed transmission and is switched from cold to warm weather operation, but doesn't specify if that has to do with the engine.

Shop troy bilt flex at Lowes.com: Search Results!


----------



## micah68kj

It's a good idea. BCS has at the moment probably forgotten more about multiple attachments than Troy Bilt has thought of. But, if it works out and every thing is high quality it will be a success. Troy Bilt used to be the king of the rear tine tillers until they went bankrupt and sold their soul to MTD. 
Attachments - BCS America


----------



## guilateen02

Looks cool but im sceptical on the engineering. Does many jobs but none of them well. 
Some things that i can think of is. 
Snowblower tires or chains might be needed. 
No chute direction levers. And looks like its not properly weight balanced for a snowblower. Is there a heat box for winter use. 
Appears to be heavy and bulky for a decent push mower. No mower bagger. 
Thats what I can think of off hand. 
Looks pretty cool and nifty though. Get myself one of these and the Ryobi (Troy Built) plus one system. Maby I can get my shed tamed.


----------



## 43128

its a good idea but its an mtd and thats what scares me. I would much rather have an ariens trac team or power handle


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Toro had the same thing but way back in the early '60s









On the new Troy the chute controls could be electric and only need a small joystick on the control panel. Just plug in when you swap to the blower front end.


----------



## dhazelton

"New" idea? David Bradley, Gravely, Bolens, Ariens, Simplicity......


----------



## caddydaddy

43128 said:


> its a good idea but its an mtd and thats what scares me.


The 4 year warranty should ease your worries.

I'm not sold on the snowblower attachment. There's no chute controls or light. I'd rather spend a bit more and get an actual blower. The other attachments seem like a great idea, especially for things you don't use too often, like the leaf blower and pressure washer.


----------



## Blue Hill

I'm not from Missouri, but you'll have to show me anyway. I remain skeptical. Seems like you are making feature sacrifices with the snowblower, like engine size, turf tires, chute controls, single speed etc.
It might be wonderful, but if I were interested I would want to see actual user reviews.


----------



## db9938

I agree with everything already observed. Here are some things that I noticed:

1. There is not a separate auger engagement lever. Is it constantly spinning, moving, or does the one lever do both? And how long will that belt last?

2. No kick stand for when you separate it?

3. No heated handle option?

4. Chute controls? (may have been mentioned already)

5. Snow socks?

6. PTO's? Are those two round things in the front of the power unit where it engages the implements? Because, one looks like aluminum, and the other appears like plastic.

7. I am surprised that a generator is not one of the optional attachments. 

8. 28" mower?

9. 202 CC engine? A HF Predator is 212 CC.....


All in all, it a versatile piece of equipment that accomplishes a lot of things, how well is to be determined. In the end it is still an MTD built machine with currently known quality issues.


----------



## caddydaddy

db9938 said:


> Here are some things that I noticed:
> 
> 2. No kick stand for when you separate it?
> 
> 7. I am surprised that a generator is not one of the optional attachments.
> 
> 9. 202 CC engine? A HF Predator is 212 CC.....


2. It does have a kick stand for separation. 

7. A generator head would be a great idea for that, but it probably wouldn't be able to put out more than 3,200 watts or so.

9. It's a 208cc LCT engine, like what's used on all other MTD lines.


----------



## db9938

caddydaddy said:


> 2. It does have a kick stand for separation.
> 
> 7. A generator head would be a great idea for that, but it probably wouldn't be able to put out more than 3,200 watts or so.
> 
> 9. It's a 208cc LCT engine, like what's used on all other MTD lines.


2. Good.

7. This is in part for my #9 suggestion. 


This will accomplish those tasks that it has attachments for, but not to the level of expectation of a lot of folks. But it doesn't have to be a situation that you sacrifice certain abilities/features that a dedicated machine could have. 


And I just thought of one other missing feature, 

10. no electric start.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Yep, it'll be interesting to see how the thing flies.

The Lowe's description does say - "Choose between warm weather or cold weather operation from the innovative control interface" Whatever that means. And, other attachments are on the way to work on the power unit.

I can't see it being near as robust as the Ariens, Toro, Gravely versions of the concept before it, or anything near as strong as the BCS, but then, I don't believe the price is anywhere near what those cost, comparatively speaking in their day, or what the BCS will set you back today.


----------



## db9938

bwdbrn1 said:


> Yep, it'll be interesting to see how the thing flies.
> 
> The Lowe's description does say - "Choose between warm weather or cold weather operation from the innovative control interface" Whatever that means. And, other attachments are on the way to work on the power unit.
> 
> I can't see it being near as robust as the Ariens, Toro, Gravely versions of the concept before it, or anything near as strong as the BCS, but then, I don't believe the price is anywhere near what those cost, comparatively speaking in their day, or what the BCS will set you back today.


That is completely true. I looked into the BCS machines, and just the tractor units are over what that entire setup would cost.


----------



## sscotsman

1973:










And Ariens had been doing it for a decade by that point, they started the line of separate attachments in 1963.

Scot


----------



## micah68kj

bwdbrn1 said:


> Yep, it'll be interesting to see how the thing flies.
> 
> The Lowe's description does say - "Choose between warm weather or cold weather operation from the innovative control interface" Whatever that means. And, other attachments are on the way to work on the power unit.
> 
> I can't see it being near as robust as the Ariens, Toro, Gravely versions of the concept before it, or anything near as strong as the BCS, but then, I don't believe the price is anywhere near what those cost, comparatively speaking in their day, or what the BCS will set you back today.


BCS w/everything just a guess but possibly as much as 3-5k.

Back in the day a Troy Bilt Horse® with the Kohler m8 engine w/elc start was crowding $2500 juwst for the tiller with a bumper on it.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Here's some youtube videos for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## bwdbrn1

It's interesting that Lowe's would be the commercial outlet for the Flex. Remember the Raven multi-purpose mower/generator/ATV machine when it was first introduced. Evidently Lowe's is the place for muti-purposed outdoor equipment. 

The Raven had it's issues early on and now they're sold by DR. 

Raven Hybrid Lawn Mower (mower, generator & mpv) | DR Power Equipment

I wonder what will happen with this idea if the Flex doesn't catch on at Lowe's.

Even Bob Vila has something to say about the Flex. He mentions the other attachments that are in the works, which is a pretty long list. One thing I can't understand is why everyone keeps saying this is a new idea. Maybe to MTD and Troy-Bilt, but certainly not a new idea to the outdoor power equipment industry.

Troy-Bilt FLEX Review - Bob Vila

Without knowing for sure, like has been mentioned, it looks like there are two round contraptions on the face of the power unit that may be what provides the power to which ever attachment is connected. Do you suppose they operate at different RPMs?


----------



## storm2410

I'd go for a couple of the attachments coming out. The power broom sounds like a great idea for after running the blower to scrape up what the blower would leave behind. I think a plow attachment would be a great attachment also. So you could use it as a snow pusher also.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

208cc engine, a little under whelming don't you think
you would think troy-built would go with something in the 250 - 300 cc range

I'm kind of surprised by that too. Maybe the intend to test the waters first and bring out a new, bigger, and improved model later. I'm going to go out on a limb and guess they'll be using their own branded engines.

http://troybilt.custhelp.com/app/an...2LzEvdGltZS8xNDI2MzQ0NDAwL3NpZC9UaTVSYWlobQ==

http://troybilt.custhelp.com/app/an...2LzEvdGltZS8xNDI2MzQ0NDAwL3NpZC9UaTVSYWlobQ==


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Yup, that 208cc is pretty anemic considering the size blower and how limited a generator you could run off it.

Hopefully they bring out something with more power.


----------



## sscotsman

detdrbuzzard said:


> 208cc engine, a little under whelming don't you think
> you would think troy-built would go with something in the 250 - 300 cc range


you are assuming they actually want it to be good and reliable! 
not necessarily the case..
in reality, with most products these days, it could be designed to be "just good enough to technically work, and to last 4 years, and it has to be as cheap as possible."..the minimum needed to reach that goal is what you will get..

Scot


----------



## bwdbrn1

Today's economics at it's best. Price Point boys, price point.

Still, it will be fun to see the reviews of actual owners when they start to hit the inter web.


----------



## zak2883

This is my first post and I know it's an old discussion, but honestly my flex is kick-ass. I have the blower and the pressure washer. I got it on a deal spend 230$ and get the power base free. So for 400$ I got a snowblower that may not be the best but works great for really harsh Michigan Winters. I wish it had a crank adjustable chute but other than that, one pull and you are throwing snow as far as the $1000 Craftsman I had growing up... 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae

Doesn't look too bad but def has it's drawbacks, 208cc is pretty small for a 26" and the tires are turf tires and won't get great traction especially on hills.


----------



## zak2883

Dauntae said:


> Doesn't look too bad but def has it's drawbacks, 208cc is pretty small for a 26" and the tires are turf tires and won't get great traction especially on hills.


Does pretty good on my driveway, it's flat here but drifts really bad. It worked great last year and a week ago it plowed through the 8 inches we got. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

zak2883 said:


> This is my first post and I know it's an old discussion, but honestly my flex is kick-ass. I have the blower and the pressure washer. I got it on a deal spend 230$ and get the power base free. So for 400$ I got a snowblower that may not be the best but works great for really harsh Michigan Winters. I wish it had a crank adjustable chute but other than that, one pull and you are throwing snow as far as the $1000 Craftsman I had growing up...
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


What matters most in any purchase is how happy you are with it. Glad to hear it's working out for you.


----------

